# Transducer problem?



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Just installed a transducer on the transom of a small tin boat. Appears to be working fine when boat is moving, but get bad readings when boat is at rest in 3-5 feet of water. Depth flashes all over the place with somewhat steady readings at 6 - 8 inches? Temp seems to be working OK. Any ideas? Thanks.
bob


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Bob a couple of things come to mind One what type of FF is it? Can you post a picture of how the ducer is mounted? Have you done any updates on the software for the unit? Even a new unit can have old software and it is always best to do the update before install IMO.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

it sounds like it is not parralell to the lake bottom while at rest . change the angle setting. the weight of the person in the back is making a different angle as when the boat is moving. my .02 cents anyway.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

when you go into shallow water and it reads much deeper than you are,you go into the meny and turn the senitive down, because in deeper water the unit is putting out a much higher out put of power,


----------

